# JB laying on the floor in my class



## Achathin (Feb 11, 2020)

I had a chub when I took this.


----------



## pisslord (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Feb 11, 2020)

Everyday man 

EVERY FUCKING DAY GIRLS WEAR SLUTTY SHIT LIKE THIS AND PRANCE AROUND WANTING TO IMPRESS CHAD AND THERE’S ME WANTING TO FUCK BUT NEVER GETTING TO


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## wristcel (Feb 11, 2020)

MOOOOOORRRRREEE


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 11, 2020)

She seems fat


----------



## wristcel (Feb 11, 2020)

from that pic, i'm imagining her looking like my crush


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 11, 2020)

👉👌


----------



## Heirio (Feb 11, 2020)

How old boyo?


----------



## Achathin (Feb 11, 2020)

Heirio said:


> How old boyo?


I don't like talking about my age on forums because people will have preconceived notions of you. I think age is just a number and doesn't matter. So to answer your question, let's just say I'm 300.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 11, 2020)

DarknLost said:


> 👉👌


Shes fat dude. Ass without curves just big


----------



## Achathin (Feb 11, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> Shes fat dude. Ass without curves just big


Are you blind? Your spatial IQ is extremely low if that looks like a fat girl to you. I can attest that she is slender IRL.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 11, 2020)

Heirio said:


> How old boyo?






Achathin said:


> I don't like talking about my age on forums because people will have preconceived notions of you. I think age is just a number and doesn't matter. So to answer your question, let's just say I'm 300.


He's 15.


----------



## Achathin (Feb 11, 2020)

Heirio said:


> How old boyo?


Oh, she's 15.

Silly me.


RichardSpencel said:


> He's 15.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 11, 2020)

Achathin said:


> Are you blind? Your spatial IQ is extremely low if that looks like a fat girl to you. I can attest that she is slender IRL.


Shes not lean for me. Ass is just fat. Idk how you can get hard from looking at this


----------



## wristcel (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Over (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## 2peasinapod (Feb 11, 2020)

op is a 30 year old neet virgin on welfare with over 100 accounts on PSL


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Feb 11, 2020)

Damn suifuel


----------



## Terminator2009 (Feb 11, 2020)

fuarkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Achathin (Feb 11, 2020)

I know that she had a BBC boyfriend too. I saw them hugging in the hallway. Take the BBC pill. We are fucking your women.


----------



## Tony (Feb 11, 2020)

wristcel said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 3142 (Feb 11, 2020)

I wanna end my 2 months of semen retention and impregnate that fertile white thot.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 11, 2020)

You gotta be chad or die trying to penetrate that hoe


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Feb 11, 2020)

Gay and fake thread, this pic has been posted months ago


----------



## rockndogs (Feb 11, 2020)

Whore.


----------



## Clark69 (Apr 12, 2021)

low inhib creepshot poster


----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 12, 2021)

The fuck is this thread


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 12, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Everyday man
> 
> EVERY FUCKING DAY GIRLS WEAR SLUTTY SHIT LIKE THIS AND PRANCE AROUND WANTING TO IMPRESS CHAD AND THERE’S ME WANTING TO FUCK BUT NEVER GETTING TO


 eugenes.me


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 12, 2021)

r/creepshot


----------

